# Lowrance HDS carbon 9 vs Simrad 7 Chart plotter detail



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

You need to turn on the satellite overlay.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> You need to turn on the satellite overlay.





Bonesonthebrain said:


> You need to turn on the satellite overlay.


I have photo overlay on full , still the same ,Not seeing a place for satellite


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

You may need to download the overlay for your area from your computer onto the card.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you sure you are looking at the Navionics card? Might pull card out and reinsert.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

backcast said:


> Are you sure you are looking at the Navionics card? Might pull card out and reinsert.


Yeah I have to select a card , I have another card in there with some different overlays, I’m going to try to pull that one out and just have a Navionics card in there again


----------



## NMZ Charters (Feb 7, 2019)

I have the Platinum plus card in my HDS 9 and there are certain levels of zoom at which satellite overlay will engage and disengage. When in doubt turn it off and on again lol!


----------

